# Curious kdeinit4 seg fault with 3.10.0 kernel

## wrc1944

Suddenly with upgrade to kernel 3.10.0 I get this right after kde comes up. Doesn't happen with all 3.9 kernels up to 3.9.7, but haven't tried the newest 3.9.9 with apparenty some backports from either 3.10-rc's or 3.10.0 itself.

Rebuilt all of qt and kde, but still it still happens.  Do I need to try and emerge -e @system or @world?  However, I will try 3.9.9 first and post back.

This is on my main 32bit Gentoo, but it's not happing on 2 other identical Gentoo systems, and 2 other 64bit Gentoo systems, with the same kernel configs. 

Here's some details- any suggestions about what I'm missing? I thought the qt/kde rebuild should have fixed it, but can't track down why it didn't, and why it's only happening on one of the identical Gentoo installation. Revdep-rebuild turns up nothing- all is consistent, and the system otherwise fuctions normally.   :Confused: 

How do the mentions of libthread_db,  libglib, and libpthread relate to this?

```
 Application: KDE Daemon (kdeinit4), signal: Segmentation fault

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

[Current thread is 1 (Thread 0xb53e2780 (LWP 2601))]

Thread 5 (Thread 0xab593b40 (LWP 2698)):

#0  0xb6b3d193 in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0xb587a060 in g_mutex_unlock () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0xb583820b in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0xb58386d3 in g_main_loop_run () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#4  0xab66918a in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0

#5  0xb585deca in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#6  0xb6b39fd2 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#7  0xb5e9943e in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 4 (Thread 0xaad92b40 (LWP 2699)):

#0  0xb5e8d554 in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6

#1  0xb5846c2b in g_poll () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0xb5838220 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0xb5838377 in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#4  0xb6d0d4ef in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0xb6cda383 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0xb6cda6d1 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0xb6bbad1d in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0xaf21ad87 in KCupsConnection::run() () from /usr/lib/libkcupslib.so

#9  0xb6bbd6ff in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#10 0xb6b39fd2 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#11 0xb5e9943e in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 3 (Thread 0xaa591b40 (LWP 2700)):Application: KDE Daemon (kdeinit4), signal: Segmentation fault

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

[Current thread is 1 (Thread 0xb53e2780 (LWP 2601))]

Thread 5 (Thread 0xab593b40 (LWP 2698)):

#0  0xb6b3d193 in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0xb587a060 in g_mutex_unlock () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0xb583820b in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0xb58386d3 in g_main_loop_run () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#4  0xab66918a in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0

#5  0xb585deca in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#6  0xb6b39fd2 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#7  0xb5e9943e in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 4 (Thread 0xaad92b40 (LWP 2699)):

#0  0xb5e8d554 in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6

#1  0xb5846c2b in g_poll () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0xb5838220 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0xb5838377 in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#4  0xb6d0d4ef in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0xb6cda383 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0xb6cda6d1 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0xb6bbad1d in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0xaf21ad87 in KCupsConnection::run() () from /usr/lib/libkcupslib.so

#9  0xb6bbd6ff in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#10 0xb6b39fd2 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#11 0xb5e9943e in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 3 (Thread 0xaa591b40 (LWP 2700)):

#0  0xb587a013 in g_mutex_lock () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#1  0xb5837d81 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0xb58382a4 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0xb5838377 in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#4  0xb6d0d4ef in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0xb6cda383 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0xb6cda6d1 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0xb6bbad1d in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0xb6bbae7b in QThread::run() () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#9  0xb6bbd6ff in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#10 0xb6b39fd2 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#11 0xb5e9943e in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 2 (Thread 0xa99ffb40 (LWP 2720)):

#0  0xffffe424 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

#1  0xb5e8d55b in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6

#2  0xb5846c2b in g_poll () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0xb5838220 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#4  0xb5838377 in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#5  0xb6d0d4ef in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0xb6cda383 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0xb6cda6d1 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0xb6bbad1d in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#9  0xb6cb8c04 in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#10 0xb6bbd6ff in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#11 0xb6b39fd2 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#12 0xb5e9943e in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 1 (Thread 0xb53e2780 (LWP 2601)):

[KCrash Handler]

#6  0xb5df27f5 in vfprintf () from /lib/libc.so.6

#7  0xb5ead2d2 in __vsprintf_chk () from /lib/libc.so.6

#8  0xb5ead1ef in __sprintf_chk () from /lib/libc.so.6

#9  0xaba3c611 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libasound.so.2

#10 0xaba3da38 in snd_device_name_hint () from /usr/lib/libasound.so.2

#11 0xa8f15eb9 in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/kded_phononserver.so

#12 0xa8f190d4 in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/kded_phononserver.so

#13 0xa8f1c592 in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/kded_phononserver.so

#14 0xb6cf5fec in QObject::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#15 0xb61959a4 in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#16 0xb619c8c9 in QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#17 0xb746a854 in KApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5

#18 0xb6cdb9b9 in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#19 0xb6d103ab in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#20 0xb6d0d1cb in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#21 0xb5837ecd in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#22 0xb58382a4 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#23 0xb5838377 in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#24 0xb6d0d4c3 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#25 0xb624a7be in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#26 0xb6cda383 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#27 0xb6cda6d1 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#28 0xb6ce03ee in QCoreApplication::exec() () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#29 0xb6193e44 in QApplication::exec() () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#30 0xb52145a2 in kdemain () from /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kded4.so

#31 0x0804fc34 in _start ()

#0  0xb587a013 in g_mutex_lock () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#1  0xb5837d81 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0xb58382a4 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0xb5838377 in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#4  0xb6d0d4ef in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0xb6cda383 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0xb6cda6d1 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0xb6bbad1d in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0xb6bbae7b in QThread::run() () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#9  0xb6bbd6ff in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#10 0xb6b39fd2 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#11 0xb5e9943e in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 2 (Thread 0xa99ffb40 (LWP 2720)):Application: KDE Daemon (kdeinit4), signal: Segmentation fault

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

[Current thread is 1 (Thread 0xb53e2780 (LWP 2601))]

Thread 5 (Thread 0xab593b40 (LWP 2698)):

#0  0xb6b3d193 in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0xb587a060 in g_mutex_unlock () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0xb583820b in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0xb58386d3 in g_main_loop_run () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#4  0xab66918a in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0

#5  0xb585deca in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#6  0xb6b39fd2 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#7  0xb5e9943e in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 4 (Thread 0xaad92b40 (LWP 2699)):

#0  0xb5e8d554 in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6

#1  0xb5846c2b in g_poll () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0xb5838220 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0xb5838377 in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#4  0xb6d0d4ef in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0xb6cda383 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0xb6cda6d1 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0xb6bbad1d in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0xaf21ad87 in KCupsConnection::run() () from /usr/lib/libkcupslib.so

#9  0xb6bbd6ff in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#10 0xb6b39fd2 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#11 0xb5e9943e in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 3 (Thread 0xaa591b40 (LWP 2700)):

#0  0xb587a013 in g_mutex_lock () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#1  0xb5837d81 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0xb58382a4 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0xb5838377 in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#4  0xb6d0d4ef in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0xb6cda383 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0xb6cda6d1 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0xb6bbad1d in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0xb6bbae7b in QThread::run() () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#9  0xb6bbd6ff in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#10 0xb6b39fd2 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#11 0xb5e9943e in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 2 (Thread 0xa99ffb40 (LWP 2720)):

#0  0xffffe424 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

#1  0xb5e8d55b in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6

#2  0xb5846c2b in g_poll () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0xb5838220 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#4  0xb5838377 in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#5  0xb6d0d4ef in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0xb6cda383 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0xb6cda6d1 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0xb6bbad1d in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#9  0xb6cb8c04 in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#10 0xb6bbd6ff in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#11 0xb6b39fd2 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#12 0xb5e9943e in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 1 (Thread 0xb53e2780 (LWP 2601)):

[KCrash Handler]

#6  0xb5df27f5 in vfprintf () from /lib/libc.so.6

#7  0xb5ead2d2 in __vsprintf_chk () from /lib/libc.so.6

#8  0xb5ead1ef in __sprintf_chk () from /lib/libc.so.6

#9  0xaba3c611 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libasound.so.2

#10 0xaba3da38 in snd_device_name_hint () from /usr/lib/libasound.so.2

#11 0xa8f15eb9 in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/kded_phononserver.so

#12 0xa8f190d4 in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/kded_phononserver.so

#13 0xa8f1c592 in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/kded_phononserver.so

#14 0xb6cf5fec in QObject::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#15 0xb61959a4 in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#16 0xb619c8c9 in QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#17 0xb746a854 in KApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5

#18 0xb6cdb9b9 in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#19 0xb6d103ab in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#20 0xb6d0d1cb in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#21 0xb5837ecd in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#22 0xb58382a4 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#23 0xb5838377 in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#24 0xb6d0d4c3 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#25 0xb624a7be in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#26 0xb6cda383 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#27 0xb6cda6d1 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#28 0xb6ce03ee in QCoreApplication::exec() () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#29 0xb6193e44 in QApplication::exec() () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#30 0xb52145a2 in kdemain () from /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kded4.so

#31 0x0804fc34 in _start ()

#0  0xffffe424 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

#1  0xb5e8d55b in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6

#2  0xb5846c2b in g_poll () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0xb5838220 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#4  0xb5838377 in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#5  0xb6d0d4ef in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0xb6cda383 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0xb6cda6d1 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0xb6bbad1d in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#9  0xb6cb8c04 in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#10 0xb6bbd6ff in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#11 0xb6b39fd2 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#12 0xb5e9943e in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 1 (Thread 0xb53e2780 (LWP 2601)):

[KCrash Handler]

#6  0xb5df27f5 in vfprintf () from /lib/libc.so.6

#7  0xb5ead2d2 in __vsprintf_chk () from /lib/libc.so.6

#8  0xb5ead1ef in __sprintf_chk () from /lib/libc.so.6

#9  0xaba3c611 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libasound.so.2

#10 0xaba3da38 in snd_device_name_hint () from /usr/lib/libasound.so.2

#11 0xa8f15eb9 in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/kded_phononserver.so

#12 0xa8f190d4 in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/kded_phononserver.so

#13 0xa8f1c592 in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/kded_phononserver.so

#14 0xb6cf5fec in QObject::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#15 0xb61959a4 in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#16 0xb619c8c9 in QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#17 0xb746a854 in KApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5

#18 0xb6cdb9b9 in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#19 0xb6d103ab in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#20 0xb6d0d1cb in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#21 0xb5837ecd in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#22 0xb58382a4 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#23 0xb5838377 in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#24 0xb6d0d4c3 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#25 0xb624a7be in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#26 0xb6cda383 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#27 0xb6cda6d1 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#28 0xb6ce03ee in QCoreApplication::exec() () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#29 0xb6193e44 in QApplication::exec() () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#30 0xb52145a2 in kdemain () from /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kded4.so

#31 0x0804fc34 in _start () 
```

----------

## TomWij

 *Quote:*   

> #6  0xb5df27f5 in vfprintf () from /lib/libc.so.6 
> 
> #7  0xb5ead2d2 in __vsprintf_chk () from /lib/libc.so.6 
> 
> #8  0xb5ead1ef in __sprintf_chk () from /lib/libc.so.6 
> ...

 

It tries to format (convert from one representation to another) the name of your sound device, could you check if the name changed between 3.9 and 3.10 or maybe is absent?

Not sure how to do that, but dmesg and lspci should both contain the name to start with; perhaps it is also worth to look at the ALSA / PulseAudio configuration, they may also contain a different sound device name.

----------

## wrc1944

TomWij,

Thanks very much for the quick reply!

LSPCI says same on both (3.9.7, 3.10.0) 

```
03:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. ICE1712 [Envy24] PCI Multi-Channel I/O Controller (rev 02) 
```

Just compiled a 3.9.9, rebooted, and it works fine, just like 3.9.7, same LSPCI output.

However, I just rebooted to 3.10.0, and this time it didn't segfault, and seems to work normally.  Go figure...   :Confused: 

LSPCI is the same as 3.9.x , all snd stuff shows up in lsmod, and sound is working normally. 

Also, FWIW, the last time I booted 3.10.0  "kdesu dolphin"  failed to work (open a root file manager window), but this last time it now does, as it has for years.  (I sometimes like to edit files and do other stuff in root dolphin)

I'm having a hard time understanding what seems to randomly cause this problem, as it has happened a few times before even on pre 3.10.0 kernels.  I always thought it was a basically a qt/kde problem

----------

## wrc1944

Well, on the very next 3.10.0 reboot, same type problem, but the output doesn't precisely match up. Guess I'll try an emerge -e @system, and if that doesn't sort it out try @world.  I thought it might be gcc-4.8.1 (haven't rebuilt -e @world since upgrade from 4.7.3, but did rebuild the toolchain- thought that would be plenty, as the Gentoo Docs said only libtool was really required. Is this worth looking into?  BTW, kdesu dolphin still worked, whereas before it didn't when I had the kdeinit4 seg fault.  Nothing makes much sense, because if it's a gcc-4.8.1 problem, why would my other Gentoo installs not exhibit this, even though all have moved to 4.8.1? 

```
 Application: KDE Daemon (kdeinit4), signal: Segmentation fault

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

[Current thread is 1 (Thread 0xb54b4780 (LWP 2662))]

Thread 11 (Thread 0xaf142b40 (LWP 2667)):

#0  0xffffe424 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

#1  0xb6c10224 in pthread_cond_timedwait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#2  0xb6c8fca3 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#3  0xb6c82023 in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0xb6c8f6ff in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0xb6c0bfd2 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#6  0xb5f6b43e in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 10 (Thread 0xae941b40 (LWP 2668)):

#0  0xffffe424 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

#1  0xb6c10224 in pthread_cond_timedwait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#2  0xb6c8fca3 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#3  0xb6c82023 in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0xb6c8f6ff in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0xb6c0bfd2 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#6  0xb5f6b43e in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 9 (Thread 0xae140b40 (LWP 2669)):

#0  0xffffe424 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

#1  0xb6c10224 in pthread_cond_timedwait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#2  0xb6c8fca3 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#3  0xb6c82023 in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0xb6c8f6ff in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0xb6c0bfd2 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#6  0xb5f6b43e in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 8 (Thread 0xad5ffb40 (LWP 2670)):

#0  0xffffe424 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

#1  0xb6c10224 in pthread_cond_timedwait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#2  0xb6c8fca3 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#3  0xb6c82023 in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0xb6c8f6ff in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0xb6c0bfd2 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#6  0xb5f6b43e in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 7 (Thread 0xacdfeb40 (LWP 2671)):

#0  0xffffe424 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

#1  0xb6c10224 in pthread_cond_timedwait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#2  0xb6c8fca3 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#3  0xb6c82023 in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0xb6c8f6ff in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0xb6c0bfd2 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#6  0xb5f6b43e in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 6 (Thread 0xac3ffb40 (LWP 2672)):

#0  0xffffe424 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

#1  0xb6c10224 in pthread_cond_timedwait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#2  0xb6c8fca3 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#3  0xb6c82023 in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0xb6c8f6ff in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0xb6c0bfd2 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#6  0xb5f6b43e in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 5 (Thread 0xab693b40 (LWP 2715)):

#0  0xffffe424 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

#1  0xb5f5f55b in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6

#2  0xb5918c2b in g_poll () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0xb590a220 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#4  0xb590a6d3 in g_main_loop_run () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#5  0xab76918a in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0

#6  0xb592feca in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#7  0xb6c0bfd2 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#8  0xb5f6b43e in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 4 (Thread 0xaae92b40 (LWP 2716)):

#0  0xb6c0f193 in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0xb594c060 in g_mutex_unlock () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0xb59099bc in g_main_context_prepare () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0xb590a11f in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#4  0xb590a377 in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#5  0xb6ddf4ef in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0xb6dac383 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0xb6dac6d1 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0xb6c8cd1d in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#9  0xaf2ecd87 in KCupsConnection::run() () from /usr/lib/libkcupslib.so

#10 0xb6c8f6ff in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#11 0xb6c0bfd2 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#12 0xb5f6b43e in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 3 (Thread 0xaa691b40 (LWP 2717)):

#0  0xffffe415 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

#1  0xb5f7e162 in clock_gettime () from /lib/libc.so.6

#2  0xb6ceedfc in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#3  0xb6de0da2 in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0xb6ddf233 in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0xb6ddf2ed in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0xb59099d1 in g_main_context_prepare () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#7  0xb590a11f in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#8  0xb590a377 in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#9  0xb6ddf4ef in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#10 0xb6dac383 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#11 0xb6dac6d1 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#12 0xb6c8cd1d in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#13 0xb6c8ce7b in QThread::run() () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#14 0xb6c8f6ff in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#15 0xb6c0bfd2 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#16 0xb5f6b43e in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 2 (Thread 0xa9affb40 (LWP 2737)):

#0  0xffffe424 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

#1  0xb5f5f55b in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6

#2  0xb5918c2b in g_poll () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0xb590a220 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#4  0xb590a377 in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#5  0xb6ddf4ef in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0xb6dac383 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0xb6dac6d1 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0xb6c8cd1d in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#9  0xb6d8ac04 in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#10 0xb6c8f6ff in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#11 0xb6c0bfd2 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#12 0xb5f6b43e in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 1 (Thread 0xb54b4780 (LWP 2662)):

[KCrash Handler]

#6  0xb5ec47f5 in vfprintf () from /lib/libc.so.6

#7  0xb5f7f2d2 in __vsprintf_chk () from /lib/libc.so.6

#8  0xb5f7f1ef in __sprintf_chk () from /lib/libc.so.6

#9  0xa923c611 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libasound.so.2

#10 0xa923da38 in snd_device_name_hint () from /usr/lib/libasound.so.2

#11 0xa8febeb9 in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/kded_phononserver.so

#12 0xa8fef0d4 in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/kded_phononserver.so

#13 0xa8ff24a6 in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/kded_phononserver.so

#14 0xa8ff8b4f in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/kded_phononserver.so

#15 0xb713d8d4 in KPluginFactory::create(char const*, QWidget*, QObject*, QList<QVariant> const&, QString const&) () from /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.5

#16 0xb52e466a in ?? () from /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kded4.so

#17 0xb52e583c in ?? () from /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kded4.so

#18 0xb52e5a96 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kded4.so

#19 0xb5adf03c in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so.4

#20 0xb5adf41b in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so.4

#21 0xb54fcfd1 in dbus_connection_dispatch () from /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3

#22 0xb5ad338b in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so.4

#23 0xb5ad3529 in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so.4

#24 0xb5b1ef71 in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so.4

#25 0xb6dc390f in QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, QMetaObject const*, int, void**) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#26 0xb6e17b45 in QSocketNotifier::activated(int) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#27 0xb6dcd27f in QSocketNotifier::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#28 0xb62679a4 in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#29 0xb626e8c9 in QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#30 0xb753c854 in KApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5

#31 0xb6dad9b9 in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#32 0xb6de0186 in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#33 0xb5909ecd in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#34 0xb590a2a4 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#35 0xb590a377 in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#36 0xb6ddf4c3 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#37 0xb631c7be in ?? () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#38 0xb6dac383 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#39 0xb6dac6d1 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#40 0xb6db23ee in QCoreApplication::exec() () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#41 0xb6265e44 in QApplication::exec() () from /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#42 0xb52e65a2 in kdemain () from /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kded4.so

#43 0x0804fc34 in _start () 
```

----------

